# Need help w/ older Western Isarmatic Mark IIIa



## bernd (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello all! I'm new to plows and plowing. I have an older Western plow with an Isarmatic Mark IIIa pump/motor system. The ram/piston will raise and lower, and the plow will angle right. It will not angle left. Instead, it raises the ram/piston. In trying to search out this problem I've found sites that say to clean or replace the "B" valve. I'm not sure where that is or how to access it. I did find a manual online from Western, but it wasn't much help. I'm fairly mechanical, just new to plows and hydraulics. I did flush and fill the rams before mounting and they seem to move back and forth freely otherwise. 

I also have another pump (Prestolite, I think.. has a tag that reads "MEZ 7002"). This pump would angle right and left, but would not raise the ram/piston.. the motor just spun. I'd like get the first problem sorted out first then will look into fixing this other pump for a spare. 

I'm kind of at the end of my rope.. worked on it all day yesterday, so thanks in advance! 

bernd


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

I can't help you with the Prestolite, but can give you a few ideas on the Western. First off you have the 2 cables going to the pump, One runs the up and down, the second cable runs it left and right. You need to adjust the cable so the plow will angle left. You can take the cover off and manually make it angle left, and then you can figure out the adjustment. It is always easier to have someone work the control and another peron to adjust the cable. You may also need to replace the cables as over time they do strech.

I would also suggest you download a copy of the manual to give you an idea of how to adjust the plow.


----------



## bernd (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks, that took care of it. I didn't know the adjustments were so touchy. I did replace the right/left cable as the loop end came off of the cable.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm glad it worked out for you. Another suggestion is to make sure the cables are sealed at the input to the pump so water doesn't get in and freeze the controls. Once adjusted I make sure to put a light bead of silicone arnd the cables, and then take the cover off and pack the area with grease. I also make sure the gasket is in good shape. Been in some harsh temps and never had the plow freeze when doing the above. The grease should be for low temps.


----------

